
Homesteader reduced water usage by 90% - johnconner9067
https://worldwaterreserve.com/self-sufficiency/homestead-water-conservation/
======
a3n
> every large structure on our land has a water catchment system so I can
> water trees, veggies and animals with free water that is caught close to
> where it’s used. That is mostly because I don’t want to dig hundreds of feet
> of water line or pay for irrigation water, and because I want a relatively
> clean source of water near the house if the utilities fail.

I've always wondered about this. How clean is water that's run down roofing
shingles before it's collected?

~~~
barbegal
It can be very clean, it can be very dirty. It depends on your roof type,
weather and local environment. In most cases, it wouldn't pass most country's
regulations on safe water quality [1]

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41545-019-0030-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41545-019-0030-5)

------
derstander
Note that if you’re in the US there may be some minor legal concerns regarding
rainwater collection on your property. It doesn’t appear to be outright
illegal anywhere, but there are nuances you may want to be aware of such as
collection limits or usage limits.

~~~
xhkkffbf
Please. We shouldn't let these bureaucrats try to own what comes from the sky.
Sheesh. Don't indulge them by believing in their silly laws.

~~~
derstander
I haven't (and won't) opine on whether or not I feel those sorts of laws are
reasonable: that's not the point of my original comment. The point of my
comment is simply to point out that there may be restrictions in your
jurisdiction and you should be aware of them. If you choose to engage in civil
disobedience on this topic, that's entirely your choice. But ignorance of the
law isn't a great excuse for violating it.

